# P.o.



## pd124 (Mar 2, 2006)

Can anyone let me know the chapter and section for a unauthorized use of an M.P.A. sticker or a spam sticker.


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

pd124 said:


> Can anyone let me know the chapter and section for a unauthorized use of an M.P.A. sticker or a spam sticker.


Ch 266 Sec 69


----------

